# 1710 make a ROPS fold??????



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

OK guy's I'am aware of all the don'ts and do's and saftey issues with altering a ROPS .
just wondering who has the best way of converting to folding roll bar, after all these year's someone has a slick way they did thier's with a good PIC???
just got tractor and it's 3' too tall to drive in garage door, just can't see best way to fab it, hate to do it then see a better way later, thanks for any help.....


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BigDog,

Two companies, Reese and Fulton, make foldable hinges primarily for trailer hitches that are too long to fit into a garage. Fold the trailer tongue up to be able to close the garage door. These hinges have a heavy duty rating. If your ROPS beam dimensions are such that one of their hinge kits will fit correctly, it is an option for you to consider. The hinge pictured is rated at 9000 lbs and fits a 3x5" beam.

Just a thought.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey sixbales, you might be the MAN, I''l look them up and hopefully can get right size, hope the price ain't 2 crazy.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

sixbales thanks, just looked them up and fulton and reeses are identical, but fulton is a little cheaper about 65. each and they have 3-4 sizes, hope my ropes is the right size, will look good and save a lot of time trying to fab something up.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

BigDog,

Don't forget, you need two! I would contact each company direct, and tell them what you want to do, and give them your beam size. They advertise they make ROPS hinges, but make sure they understand what you want to do.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

sixbales said:


> BigDog,
> 
> Don't forget, you need two! I would contact each company direct, and tell them what you want to do, and give them your beam size. They advertise they make ROPS hinges, but make sure they understand what you want to do.


OK, I don't have tractor here yet-should have it delivered tomorrow, so I don't now what the size is, couldn't find it anywhere on web, will measure beam's as soon as I get it, thanks again sixbales.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

BigDog,

In looking at the photo I posted, it appears to me that the hinge pictured folds sideways rather than up/down. That would work with a trailer hitch, but not with a ROPS beam. That's why I suggested that you discuss what you need with each company to ensure that it fits your beam and folds aft....


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

hey sixbales, got old blue today, seems to run good, but the Loader is a KOYKER 150, any knowledge if they are ok?
1. sure needs everything serviced tho, frt diff was 1 qt low, a/f is old, I have all 4 filters coming monday.
2 hyd fluid is not milky, but needs replaced.
3. when seller delivered it I watched him drop bucket and pick up frt wheels, but I can't seem to do same???????
4. will see how it cold starts in morning, I plugged block heater in, but seller never used it, he had a heated garage he said?
5. 4x4 seems to work.
6. 3pt hyd hold strong with me standing on it, it will lift me easy.
7 seat is bad, I can't see yet how to get the thing off to order correct one.....
thanks for any help as always..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BigDog1956 said:


> OK guy's I'am aware of all the don'ts and do's and saftey issues with altering a ROPS .
> just wondering who has the best way of converting to folding roll bar, after all these year's someone has a slick way they did thier's with a good PIC???
> just got tractor and it's 3' too tall to drive in garage door, just can't see best way to fab it, hate to do it then see a better way later, thanks for any help.....


G'day BigDog1956 :
I have attached a couple of photos of the ROP setup on my Kubota, initially the ROPS was either bolted in the upright position or remove the bolts and upper section of the ROPS, I decided to cut the ends at 45°'s and then welded in some flat bar in the angle cut to prevent squash when the bolts were tightened up, this now enables me to lay the top section down as the photo shows.

If you can weld, all you would need is some channel that will fit snugly around the flats of the ROPS and weld in place, a couple of 5/8th" bolts for each side to hold all in place.

I am also thinking of getting a couple of 5/8th" pins in place of the two top bolts, would be just a matter of pulling the R clip from the pins and lay the ROP's down.

Sorry about the sideways photos, these are correct on my desktop.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

FredM said:


> G'day BigDog1956 :
> I have attached a couple of photos of the ROP setup on my Kubota, initially the ROPS was either bolted in the upright position or remove the bolts and upper section of the ROPS, I decided to cut the ends at 45°'s and then welded in some flat bar in the angle cut to prevent squash when the bolts were tightened up, this now enables me to lay the top section down as the photo shows.
> 
> If you can weld, all you would need is some channel that will fit snugly around the flats of the ROPS and weld in place, a couple of 5/8th" bolts for each side to hold all in place.
> ...


FredM Thanks for pics, but for now I got lucky and my ROPS clear's my garage door by a small 1/4" new tires might make me fab them to fold like your's.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BigDog1956 said:


> 3. when seller delivered it I watched him drop bucket and pick up frt wheels, but I can't seem to do same???????


You may have a float feature on your loader. If so, if you push the stick full forward it will release the down pressure on the boom,, and will "Float" along the ground as you push material etc..


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> You may have a float feature on your loader. If so, if you push the stick full forward it will release the down pressure on the boom,, and will "Float" along the ground as you push material etc..


Sir, you are correct, I have float loader, but it's easy to see I'm learning, loader will lift frt end when joystick used properly, Thank You


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

BigDog,

Koyker makes a good loader, don't worry about it.


----------



## BESTTEC (May 19, 2021)

FredM said:


> G'day BigDog1956 :
> I have attached a couple of photos of the ROP setup on my Kubota, initially the ROPS was either bolted in the upright position or remove the bolts and upper section of the ROPS, I decided to cut the ends at 45°'s and then welded in some flat bar in the angle cut to prevent squash when the bolts were tightened up, this now enables me to lay the top section down as the photo shows.
> 
> If you can weld, all you would need is some channel that will fit snugly around the flats of the ROPS and weld in place, a couple of 5/8th" bolts for each side to hold all in place.
> ...


Hey FredM, and others... I am a new subscriber, only about 5 years too late, but I like your simple way of folding ROPS. Excellent. I wouldn't pay for hinges now that I see your idea... I'm surprised I didn't think of it too!  I think I will make mine for my Kubota Zero Turn higher up for two reasons... I believe it would withstand the force of a roll over better as far as protecting the driver, and it would provide some protection even if folded and and would allow more room for the folded ROPS to not hit my noggin if folded forward. Only trying it will determine if that works or not. My ROPS is really tall for a non-basketball/volleyball player like myself and while it is too high to get in the garage on a trailer, it doesn't need that much folded over to make it in. I would consider folding it forward, which I think would also handle a roll over better due to the angle the extended rops is at and the additional support the bracket itself would provide at that angle. If you or anyone else have good reasons not to do it this way, sing out so I can make the best decision BEFORE doing this, although it will only take a few minutes to switch it all around if needed. Once I am satisfied with it, I might weld the bracket in place to give it the best integrity, but the simplicity of the added bracket and the holes drilled in it and the ROPS to secure it...with corners of the tubing trimmed to allow the pivot... THAT's EASY! 
Just for reference, how long did you make your brackets, and are you satisfied with the support/integrity you have with that? Have you regretted that you don't have the additional support the connection of a hinge would provide? I might consider making the brackets longer and adding a second bolt holding the bracket to the bottom portion of the ROPS... 

Thanks a bunch... everyone!

B--


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum BESTTEC:
My ROPS is genuine Kubota made and was originally bolted together with 2 bolts above and below and with the removal of one bolt, I couldn't fold the top section down at all, so I removed the top section and cut the base at 45° on each side to allow the top section to fold down just below horizontal which in itself is helpful when I am picking up palm fronds in conjunction with the box blade on the 3 point, the top section holds the palm fronds from falling off.

You have to fold the top section as you see fit, just hope it will not be a curse if it keeps hitting your head.


----------



## BESTTEC (May 19, 2021)

FredM said:


> Welcome to the forum BESTTEC:
> My ROPS is genuine Kubota made and was originally bolted together with 2 bolts above and below and with the removal of one bolt, I couldn't fold the top section down at all, so I removed the top section and cut the base at 45° on each side to allow the top section to fold down just below horizontal which in itself is helpful when I am picking up palm fronds in conjunction with the box blade on the 3 point, the top section holds the palm fronds from falling off.
> 
> You have to fold the top section as you see fit, just hope it will not be a curse if it keeps hitting your head.


Thanks for the reply... If it needs to fold back, I will fix it to do that. Mine is a one piece ROPS on the zero turn. It kills me that they don't readily market a conversion to make it foldable. I have looked over the last 2+ yrs for a solution, but this seems to be the best and simplest way. I am at more risk because of the ROPS... as I am on mostly flat land without steep ditch sides. However, I like having the ROPS just in case... as occasionally a ditch is steeper than it looked . Now I will wait to install my LED lights until I decide exactly how the ROPS will be modified so I don't have to re-do that job... My tractor is a BRANSON 4815 CH, so my ROPS is the cab on it. But with AC I can work all summer in Texas. Right now everything is too WET. :-( I found this forum when I was looking filters for my 50 hr service. Ended up ordering from my dealer in San Marcos, Tx, who beat the pants of other dealers around the state. Once I have all of the numbers on them, I will be able to look around more. For now, I was having a tough time identifying the correct filters and my tractor is in the "country". I hope to find time to browse the forum soon.


----------

